# ISO copycat recipe for Red Lobster's Lobster Stuffed Mushrooms



## kimbaby (Sep 1, 2006)

LOBSTER STUFFED MUSHROOM, LIKE THE ONES AT RED LOBSTER...
ANY ONE HAVE A RECIPE OR LINK? 
I am craving them like mad....


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 1, 2006)

You can go to www.redlobster.com and get many of their recipes directly from them.


----------



## Spryteness (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe this would work if you used lobster instead of crab?





Red Lobster's Crab Stuffed Mushrooms​ 
1 pound fresh mushrooms, approximately 35−40

1/4 cup celery, finely chopped
2 tablespoons onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons red bell pepper, finely chopped
1/2 pound crab claw meat
2 cups oyster crackers crushed
1/2 cup cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, ground
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 egg
1/2 cup water
6 white cheddar cheese, slices
1) Preheat oven to 400 degrees
2) Saute celery, onion, and pepper in butter for 2 minutes, transfer to a
plate and cool in the refrigerator
3) While vegetables cool, wash mushrooms and remove stems
4) Set caps to the side and finely chop half of the stems. Discard the
other half of the stems or use elsewhere
5) Combine the sauteed vegetables, chopped mushroom stems, and all
other ingredients (except cheese slices) and mix well
6) Place mushroom caps in individual buttered casseroles or baking
dishes (about 6 caps each)
7) Spoon 1 teaspoon of stuffing into each mushroom
8) Cover with sliced cheese
9) Bake in oven for 12−15 minutes until cheese is lightly browned.​


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks ............


----------

